
Trump to bar California from setting vehicle emissions rules: sources - reddotX
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-autos-emissions/trump-to-bar-california-from-setting-vehicle-emissions-rules-sources-idUSKBN1W224L
======
ddingus
Next: Trump and CA set mutual court dates to discuss.

